# Samsung Beat450



## chesss (Jul 17, 2008)

This is the aamir khan advertisement - Youtube - 34 seconds about samsung beat 450 


Now I am dead sure that this is something similar to this amazing holophonic mp3 - Holophonic.mp3 - 1.8mb ( LISTEN to this with headphones- its amazing!)

It makes me jump just like the way aamir khan does in that ad.

Has anyone actually seen beat 450 in action? Or has anything share about it?? I am curious if this beat thing will make all songs into 3d


----------



## krazzy (Jul 17, 2008)

It does not make any song into 3D or anything. The 3D sound effect is the same as the Stereo Widening that you might've heard in Nokia or SE phones. Enabling it won't make you jump or anything. It just marketing gimmicks. Don't fall for such tricks. Anyways music sounds best with all such effects disabled. That's the way the composer intended you to hear it.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2008)

Offtopic: Aamir Khan looks like a retard in that ad. It makes you think this is a social message ad to avoid the i450 else you ll become like him.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 17, 2008)

chesss said:


> This is the aamir khan advertisement - Youtube - 34 seconds about samsung beat 450
> 
> 
> Now I am dead sure that this is something similar to this amazing holophonic mp3 - Holophonic.mp3 - 1.8mb ( LISTEN to this with headphones- its amazing!)
> ...



Have you heard of *Binaural Recordings* The one example you gave is of Binaural recording. Binaural recordings are not exactly audio illusions, they are, however, extremely cool as the recordings make it sound like you are actually there, in the presence of what is making the sound.

Technical Defination......

Binaural recordings are simply recordings of sounds using a special microphone setup which factors in the natural crossfeed and sonic shaping of the head and ear. This is what happens naturally when we hear a sound which is the reason why binaural recordings sound so realistic and immersive.

The best and much more mind blowing example of Binaural Recording is 

*The Virtual Barber Shop*

Get a pair of headphones and listen to it and you will know what I mean....

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUDTlvagjJA
==============

lastly I am sure samsung mobile has nothing to do with Binaural recordings as they can be played and equally enjoyed on any media player with any headphones.


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 17, 2008)

krazzy said:


> It does not make any song into 3D or anything. The 3D sound effect is the same as the Stereo Widening that you might've heard in Nokia or SE phones. Enabling it won't make you jump or anything. It just marketing gimmicks. Don't fall for such tricks. Anyways *music sounds best with all such effects disabled. That's the way the composer intended you to hear it*.



Well said!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

3D surround equalizer on i450 sucks big. Too much ambience. It's like someone shouting inside a cave. 

Disable that 3D crap and audio quality of this phone is superb.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 17, 2008)

I also agree music sounds best when all the effects are disabled.
The 3D surround in Samsung beat450 is purely a marketing gimmick. So is stereo widening. It degrades the sound quality. Just listen once & you will know.


----------



## chesss (Jul 17, 2008)

hmm has anyone of you personally used the samsung beat 450??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ Yep. I have used it. I mean last weekend, my friend wanted to buy a phone and we did lot of search, testing and finally selected i450. Tested if for couple of hours after buying this phone and am getting feedback from him.

Pros:

1) touch sensitive rubberised wheel
2) 2.4" display
3) Symbian S60v3 OS
4) music quality is superb
5) keypad is very good.
6) no OS lag.
7) exensive list of apps.

Cons:

1) average battery life
2) 3d surround is not at all useful
3) mediocre camera
4) can't take calls using headset connected to 3.5mm jack. have to use headset with the propreitary jack.

The bundled earphones are not that good so better get something like Ep-630.


----------



## chesss (Jul 17, 2008)

> 2) 3d surround is not at all useful


 well thats too sad. 
Maybe they fooled aamir khan by playing this holophonic tune on their device


----------

